# Top three things to know about saltwater



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey you all, so I started working at Petco in the aquatics department a few weeks back and I would say that I know a lot about freshwater, but almost nothing about saltwater except the extreme basics so I was wondering what, in your opinion, the top three most important things to know about anything saltwater related are. Thanks!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Adding treatment has to be alot more exact, 
Alot of medications for the fish will kill the corals
They need to have water changes every other day


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't keep saltwater at the moment...I'm getting there. But I do know that the bigger the tank the better.. The smaller the tank the harder it is to keep parameters correct and stable.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Probably not the top three things to know, but definitely good to know:

1. Research. Research goes far on this side of the hobby and many costly mistakes can be avoided if time is spent researching. 

2. Nothing good happens fast in a SW (and especially a Reef) aquarium. Short cuts in cycling, livestock acclimation, quarantining, water parameter adjustments, and possibly even costs etc, can often have negative outcomes. Some marine life forms require a fully matured system (which can take 8-18 months, + or -) for them to be able to thrive.

3. Bioload-wise, SW set ups are usually stocked significantly less with fish than their FW counterparts.



cossie said:


> ...They need to have water changes every other day


While I wouldn't necessarily agree with this, it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree with kay-bee. However water changes every other day is not needed - weekly changes a must. Test water weekly. 

I think the number one thing every beginner should do is read, read, read, and research EVERYTHING on starting a saltwater tank. A highly recommended book to read is "The Conscientious Marine Aquarist" It's well worth its weight in gold.

ALWAYS follow strict quarantine protocal. QT of SW fish takes upwards to 8 weeks before adding to DT. Always drip acclimate your fish, inverts, and corals.

Know your fish compatibilty and tank size recomendations.

NEVER ever use tap water for saltwater. RO/DI unit is a must have!!

@ cossie - what treatments are you referring to? I am aware of adding calcium (for clams and certain LPS), magnesium, etc... is needed IF it calls for it.


----------

